# Problem: Desktop viel zu Groß nach Update



## Vranthor (31. Juli 2010)

Huhu, ich weiß es gehoert hier nicht rein, aber wenn ich es in einem Technik forum poste, dauert es mir zulange, und ich denke es kennen sich auch hier welche damit aus.

Also mein Problem liegt darin, das ich mir eben den neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten Treiber geladen habe, und jetzt wo ich alles neugestartet habe, ist meine Aufloesung viel zu niedrig, obwohl ich 1400x900 benutze, sollte nicht alles soooo groß dargestellt sein. Vorher lief alles problemlos. 

http://yfrog.com/06unbenanntavlj 

Ein bild dazu, woran koennte es wirklich liegen? Und seitdem ich diesen Treiber drauf habe, ist bei WoW der "HardWare-Cursor" verloren gegangen, es ist Grau und nicht mehr anklickbar, mein Cursor ingame ist total langsam, und "schleift" hinterher.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Huhu, ich weiß es gehoert hier nicht rein, aber wenn ich es in einem Technik forum poste, dauert es mir zulange, und ich denke es kennen sich auch hier welche damit aus.



Falsche Einstellung(gemeldet).

Hast du schon probiert in den Anzeigeeinstellungen die Auflösung zu ändern?
Und wenn das nicht klappt würde ich einfach den kompletten Treiber einmal de- und anschließend neuinstallieren.


----------



## Vranthor (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Falsche Einstellung(gemeldet).
> 
> Hast du schon probiert in den Anzeigeeinstellungen die Auflösung zu ändern?



Ja habe ich, aber hilft auch nichts. Empfohlene Aufloesung ist 1600x1200 sagt er mir, aber das Unterstuetzt mein Bildschirm leider nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, aber hilft auch nichts. Empfohlene Aufloesung ist 1600x1200 sagt er mir, aber das Unterstuetzt mein Bildschirm leider nicht.




Was passiert denn wenn du die Auflösung änderst(egal ob höher oder niedriger)? Bleibt das Bild gleich groß/klein?Und schau mal ob bei dir unter Systemsteuerung-->Anzeige 100% eingestellt ist.


----------



## Vranthor (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn du die Auflösung änderst(egal ob höher oder niedriger)? Bleibt das Bild gleich groß/klein?Und schau mal ob bei dir unter Systemsteuerung-->Anzeige 100% eingestellt ist.



habe von 800x600 angefangen, dann immer hoeher, bei 800x600 ist es noch naeher dran, und bei 1400x900 (Normal Aufloesung - Auch vor dem Treiber) Ist es so wie auf dem Bild. 

Edit: Achja, und wo kann ich denn den Treiber loeschen? Bei'm Geraete-Manager kann ich naehmlich nur das komplette geraet loeschen, weiß es nicht ob es nur der Treiber ist, oder die ganze Grafikkarte (bevor es nicht mehr unterstuetzt wird)


----------



## skyline930 (31. Juli 2010)

Drück und halt auf dem Desktop STRG und scroll dabei mit dem Mausrad runter.


----------



## Makalvian (31. Juli 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Drück und halt auf dem Desktop STRG und scroll dabei mit dem Mausrad runter.



Das funtzt nur in deinem Browser^^


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Edit: Achja, und wo kann ich denn den Treiber loeschen? Bei'm Geraete-Manager kann ich naehmlich nur das komplette geraet loeschen, weiß es nicht ob es nur der Treiber ist, oder die ganze Grafikkarte (bevor es nicht mehr unterstuetzt wird)




In der Systemsteuerung unter Programme und Funktionen


----------



## Vranthor (31. Juli 2010)

So, desktop is geregelt, nun liegt mein Problem bei dem genannten Hardware-Cursor in WoW. Der laesst sich naehmlich nicht mehr aktivieren irgendwie. Als Admin hab ich es auch schon gestartet.


----------



## Vågor1 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich find deine Taskleiste sieht ziemlich normalgroß aus.
Für kleinere Icons: Rechtsklick aufn Desktop > Ansicht > Kleine Symbole

Und wenn dir die Taskleiste noch zu groß ist probier mal:

Rechtsklick aufe Taskleiste > Eigenschaften > Reiter "Taskleiste" > Häkchen bei Kleine Symbole verwenden.
(Wobei es so aussieht, als würdest du diese Einstellung schon haben^^


----------



## Vranthor (31. Juli 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Ich find deine Taskleiste sieht ziemlich normalgroß aus.
> Für kleinere Icons: Rechtsklick aufn Desktop > Ansicht > Kleine Symbole
> 
> Und wenn dir die Taskleiste noch zu groß ist probier mal:
> ...



Ich mag es nicht, wenn sie groß ist, muss alles klein sein :b Ich fueg mal ein Bild ein, wie es jetzt optimal fuer mich aussieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (31. Juli 2010)

Ist dasn gecracktes Windows ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder warum steht des da unten rechts ;O?


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2010)

Das ist einfach nur eine Trialversion.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Also wegen dem Hardware-Cursor hab ich keine Ahnung, normal wird es ausgeblendet wenn die Graka das nicht unterstützt, weshalb ich auch an ein Treiberproblem glaube.



Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ist dasn gecracktes Windows ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Testversion von Windows 7?


----------



## Vranthor (31. Juli 2010)

Okay, hab mich mal in der SuFu im Forum von WoW umgeschaut, sollte den WTF-Ordner loeschen. (: 

Und ja, Windows 7 Trial, wollte es testen, weil ich normalerweise Win Vista benutze v.v Aber Win7 werde ich mir kaufen (:

/closed, und danke an alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Und ja, Windows 7 Trial, wollte es testen, weil ich normalerweise Win Vista benutze v.v Aber Win7 werde ich mir kaufen (:



Warum kaufen? Einfach alle 90Tage neuinstallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (2. August 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Das funtzt nur in deinem Browser^^



Nein, bei Windows 7 geht es auch auf dem Desktop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. August 2010)

*WTF*?!?!

Windows 7 muss man testen?
Allein schon die Ankündigung war eine Kaufaufforderung! :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traianus (2. August 2010)

Normalerweise installiert doch Windows 7 die Standardtreiber gleich mit. Hast du den denn deinstalliert bevor du den NVIDIA Treiber installiert hast?
Ich hatte auch mal so ein Problem, aber da ging zwar der Hardware-Cursor aber der hat immer "geflackert".

Eventuell mal einen anderen Treiber testen ...


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. August 2010)

Traianus schrieb:


> Normalerweise installiert doch Windows 7 die Standardtreiber gleich mit.




Nein ich musste erst meienn ATI Treiber installieren damit ich überhaupt die Auflösung 1920x1080 auswählen konnte.


----------



## eMJay (2. August 2010)

ATI Treiber ist doch in Win 7 mitdabei. Da musste ich noch nie was Installierein hatte bis jetzt immer automatisch und sofort die Native Auflösung des Monitors.

Natürlich kamm dann der neuste Treiber anschließend drauf.


----------



## Traianus (2. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> ATI Treiber ist doch in Win 7 mitdabei. Da musste ich noch nie was Installierein hatte bis jetzt immer automatisch und sofort die Native Auflösung des Monitors.
> 
> Natürlich kamm dann der neuste Treiber anschließend drauf.



Genau so war es bei mir bisher auch, musste noch nichteinmal einen neuen Treiber installeren, kam direkt mit Update.

Was steht denn in der Computerverwaltung unter dem Reiter "Geräte-Manager" -> "Grafikkarte"? - Eventuell "Standard VGA-Grafikkarte"?

Was hast du denn für ein System? Eventuell schau mal auf der Herstellerseite nach einem passenden Treiber!


----------

